# Burying bones...in my couch!



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

The Ninja keeps burying pieces of chewy bones (Nylabone treats) in my couch! The Bandit always eats a whole one, but the Ninja eats a little and saves the rest for later. He doesn't want the Bandit to find them, so he places them in the corner of the couch and covers them over with a blanket. It is so funny to watch. If I move the bone, he will just find a new spot in the couch to hide it. I was crying I laughed so hard this morning. I kept picking out the bone and placing it on top of the blanket, and he kept moving it to a new location and covering it up with a blanket.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MWilson said:


> The Ninja keeps burying pieces of chewy bones (Nylabone treats) in my couch! The Bandit always eats a whole one, but the Ninja eats a little and saves the rest for later. He doesn't want the Bandit to find them, so he places them in the corner of the couch and covers them over with a blanket. It is so funny to watch. If I move the bone, he will just find a new spot in the couch to hide it. I was crying I laughed so hard this morning. I kept picking out the bone and placing it on top of the blanket, and he kept moving it to a new location and covering it up with a blanket.


Yup. Some are bigger on burying than others. Kodi didn't ever do it&#8230; Pixel's litter boxes all have to have grates over them or she digs and hides all her toys in them!  I'm pretty sure I posted a video of her doing it at one point.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here it is:


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

Ah! I remember seeing that video, now! How funny is that? I just love to watch them do silly stuff, and they are so different. It is amazing how different they are! She is so cute! Where is she burying her toys now?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry will bury my socks in the couch.
Sometimes he "digs" a hole in the open hallways and leaves it out it there.

I pretend not to notice.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MWilson said:


> Ah! I remember seeing that video, now! How funny is that? I just love to watch them do silly stuff, and they are so different. It is amazing how different they are! She is so cute! Where is she burying her toys now?


She stopped when her "mean mother" wouldn't let her bury things in the litter box anymore! :laugh:

She MAY be trying to do the same thing on our bed in the evening, because we have to stop her from "digging" at the quilt frequently. But she never gets a chance to follow through, because we don't want her to ruin our nice quilt.

I was afraid, when I saw the litter box thing, that we'd need to keep an eye out for digging in the garden, or worse, trying to get under the fence. But she hasn't done either.


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

Karen, the Ninja digs in my rugs and my couches. I don't mind them digging in the rugs at the doors, because they are cheap. I try to stop them from digging the couch and area rugs. Those are much harder to replace. Actually, we need to replace the couches, but will wait until they are better trained. Sometimes, they try to dig outside, but I stop them. I keep blankets on the couch because I like to wrap up. Apparently, they are perfect for digging in. 

Gelbergirl, I laughed out loud when I read your post on how you pretend not to noticed the openly buried item. That is just too cute and funny.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MWilson said:


> Karen, the Ninja digs in my rugs and my couches. I don't mind them digging in the rugs at the doors, because they are cheap. I try to stop them from digging the couch and area rugs. Those are much harder to replace. Actually, we need to replace the couches, but will wait until they are better trained. Sometimes, they try to dig outside, but I stop them. I keep blankets on the couch because I like to wrap up. Apparently, they are perfect for digging in.
> 
> Gelbergirl, I laughed out loud when I read your post on how you pretend not to noticed the openly buried item. That is just too cute and funny.


Just remember that it is very hard for them to understand why it is OK to dig some places and not others. This is especially true if you eventually want to replace your couches with new ones. If it were me, I would discourage all in the house digging, except in their OWN bedding. Outside, if you want to give them an approved place to dig, get them a little kiddy sandbox.

I have expensive orientals in most areas of our house. In the areas where Pixel spends her time, they are currently taken up. But I don't even allow her to dig on scatter rugs. Why would she understand that they are OK and the orientals are not?


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Mae is a burier, she buries anything. The thing that cracks me up is that she remembers where she buries things. If I find something in the couch I'll ask her to find that particular thing and she'll go and look for it. She buries things outside too, or will just hide them under a bush or something. Timmy never buried anything you would think he'd start now since Mae steals everything from him.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Too cute!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

They quickly learn that burying doesn't work here.


----------

